# Datenblatt Leistungsschütz



## wdk (16 April 2021)

Hi zusammen,

kann mir einer sagen warum es bei diesem Datenblatt mehrere Bemessungsbetriebsleistunge gibt?
Es ist ein Leistungsschütz.
Mich interessieren im Grunde die Bemessungsbetriebsleistung AC-7a und AC-7b was wird damit gemeint?
Müssen die Angaben mich überhaupt interessieren, wenn ich nur einen normal Schütz suche der einen Drehstrommotor ansteuert
bzw, wenn ich einen größeren Leistungschütz suche und den als Netzschütz einsetzte.
Danke.


----------



## Schmidi (16 April 2021)

Hallo 
Diese verschiedenen Daten sind die Gebrauchskategorien gemäss IEC/EN 60947 https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gebrauchskategorie
Du musst das Schütz nach deiner Anwendung auswählen, ein normale Käfigläufermotor hat Gebrauchskategorie AC-3 bei normal Betrieb, für reversieren wäre es AC-4.
Nicht jeder Hersteller gibt alle Gebrauchskategorien an, es ist jedoch wichtig das Schütz danach auszulegen, ansonsten kann das einen sehr grossen Einfluss auf die Lebensdauer haben.

Gruss


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 April 2021)

> Mich interessieren im Grunde die Bemessungsbetriebsleistung AC-7a und AC-7b was wird damit gemeint?


Stichwort ist Gebrauchskategorie:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gebrauchskategorie


----------



## wdk (16 April 2021)

DANKE für die schnellen Antworten


----------

